# My dog has a solid bedtime routine



## FuryPuppy (Nov 22, 2015)

This isn't much of a brag, just something that I personally am pleased with.

I usually stay up later than my girlfriend. When Fury is ready to sleep at night she'll come over to me, give some kisses, go upstairs to my bedroom, give my girlfriend some kisses, then come back down and excuse herself to her crate for the night. 

We did extensive crate training but I never taught this "saying goodnight" behavior.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

LOL. That's adorable.

Butters doesn't have a bedtime routine (mostly because I have a sleep disorder that causes my own to constantly change), but she is thoroughly crate trained. Nothing too special I guess, but it's still nice to have a dog that knows what is expected of them when I even so much as _look_ at the crate.

Once I get a more established routine, I hope I get lucky and Butters will develop a little routine of her own, too.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Mine has a routine too. She'll go in to bed around 8pm. If I'm not in there by 9 she'll come out every half hour to tell me "it's time to go to bed" until I go. I feel like a little kid - oh, just another half hour then I'll be in.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine want to bed down after we turn off the Daily Show. We must be so predictable.


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Our pup is about 5 months. She goes in her crate depending on my schedule. At night we let her sleep with us. When she is ready for bed, seems to start walking down the hallway then stop and look back to see if we are coming. She usually has to go out once during the night but not an issue.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

:wub: that is so cute! My GSD loves routine too.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

LuckyMe2G said:


> :wub: that is so cute! My GSD loves routine too.


The German efficiency model


----------

